# My ratings and THE email from uber..



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

So I have only done about 30 rides. Of those 30 rides about 73% have given me a rating, the other 35% just want to get from A to B and dont focus on ridiculous things like this. Unfortunately i have to or else risk being deactivated. Out of those 73% that have taken the time and I thank for it, 75% have given me 5 stars. Now based on what I have read in numerous sites regarding drivers rating PAX with ideas like "no tip no 5 star" and other ideas like these (Not that im saying they are good or they are bad, it is just an example), But im gonna take a wild guestimate that PAX as well might have their own rating system. Not just that but lets include the ones that are pissed because the sun decided to come up today. So my question is the following:

Why can a driver with only 2 days driving be flagged so fast for low ratings? Should I worry? Ideas ( regarding ratings)?

I got an email saying i was being flagged and that I should think about taking a course they offer. Thing is i replied to that email letting them know what my thoughts were especially regarding PAX rating drivers. Seeing how can it be possible that a PAX in a bad mood can almost impact my job driving for them simply because he didnt like the fact i didnt have leather seats and had regular cloth seats. Thier reply was that a single pax does mot have the ability to drastically change my rating. Yet I disagree seeing how I went from 5 stars to 4.26 (ride was before hiting my tenth ride) after a certain ride I had with 3 very polite businessmen screaming different directions at me (each one with different ways to get to point B).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What does being flagged mean, are they deactivating you or just warning you. 

It is what it is and they don't give a crap what our opinion is about the rating system. You may have had a few bad ones which will wash out as you get more rides but you also need to take control. If you have people arguing about directions, tell them that the person who ordered the ride is in charge, you know how to get there but if they want to give you a specific route you are taking directions from Steve who is paying for the ride. That makes Steve feel good and he is the one rating you. If they look like trouble, i.e. cop an attitude about the seats, etc... don't start the ride, tell them you are cancelling and they can get someone else. They can't rate you on a cancelled ride.


----------



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What does being flagged mean, are they deactivating you or just warning you.
> 
> It is what it is and they don't give a crap what our opinion is about the rating system. You may have had a few bad ones which will wash out as you get more rides but you also need to take control. If you have people arguing about directions, tell them that the person who ordered the ride is in charge, you know how to get there but if they want to give you a specific route you are taking directions from Steve who is paying for the ride. That makes Steve feel good and he is the one rating you. If they look like trouble, i.e. cop an attitude about the seats, etc... don't start the ride, tell them you are cancelling and they can get someone else. They can't rate you on a cancelled ride.


Pretty much means Im in their crosshairs. I know which rides it was too. Mostly GPS error and they were dissapointed or maybe pissed!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Rating goes up and down like crazy till the rated trips exceed 100 or so.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I had two business men use the word loosely picked them up stopped for coffee one asked me if I wanted a cup said no but thanks waited for them to change clothes then took them to work when they got out one said 5 stars and the a hole says yes but I'm doing the rating in a smart ass tone. The man is just a pick I smiled gave him a five and went on down the road.If he gave me a one so what I maintained my composure and dignity His associate gave him a what a a hole look. He will get his due payback from someone else like him that's the way the world works karma is a immutable law of the universe rely on it belive in it and it will be the best tool in your box


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I hate ratings you do the best you can and still you cant please everyone. The ratings depress me gotta stop watching them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tommyboy said:


> I had two business men use the word loosely picked them up stopped for coffee one asked me if I wanted a cup said no but thanks waited for them to change clothes then took them to work when they got out one said 5 stars and the a hole says yes but I'm doing the rating in a smart ass tone. The man is just a pick I smiled gave him a five and went on down the road.If he gave me a one so what I maintained my composure and dignity His associate gave him a what a a hole look. He will get his due payback from someone else like him that's the way the world works karma is a immutable law of the universe rely on it belive in it and it will be the best tool in your box


Unless the associate tipped he's an asshole too in my book.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I never get tips maybe 10 out of 700 trips


----------



## awins (Jan 5, 2016)

mew said:


> Goddamit, I did 51 rides and have a rating of 4.69 and I still get an email that my account is at risk. What rating do I need to end these constant emails?


4.7


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

They won't come down hard until you have quite a few more rides try to get 10 5 in a row and it will pickup quickly you may have had some bad luck I can tell you care and that alone will help ask the customer did my service meet your expectations if not ask why tell them your new and need constructive criticism


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I started driving for Uber last week and I received a similar Uber report this week for April 11-18.
For that week, I took a total of 16 trips for a rating of 4.31 with 1 complaint about car not being clean/being smelly?!?......Not sure where that comes from....Since that report (received on Tuesday I think), my rating went up to 4.54

My lifetime stats as of today:

38 lifetime trips
28 rated trips
22 5 stars

What I really think Uber and Lyft should do about the ratings is have the average rating set at 3.0
Knowing that ratings go down faster than they go up, it would make sense for the average driver rating to be at 3.0


----------

